# How can you tell sex from spotted dove?



## kongy (Mar 14, 2007)

Hi, I don't come in here much, but can someone please help me out. I have a spotted dove and i don't know if it was a female or a male. I do some research, but can't find anything about the sex. Feel free to reply back... Anything would help because i want to find him/her a mate eventho i don't know anybody who have any. Looking forward to hear from someone soon. The one i have kind of look like this one. Thank You so much for reading. 

http://www.birding.in/images/Birds/spotted_dove.jpg


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

kongy said:


> Hi, I don't come in here much, but can someone please help me out. I have a spotted dove and i don't know if it was a female or a male. I do some research, but can't find anything about the sex. Feel free to reply back... Anything would help because i want to find him/her a mate eventho i don't know anybody who have any. Looking forward to hear from someone soon. The one i have kind of look like this one. Thank You so much for reading.
> 
> http://www.birding.in/images/Birds/spotted_dove.jpg


If this is an unreleasable Dove, you may want to look in to the laws to see if you are even supposed to have it. If it is releasable it should be released in an area where there are others so it can find a mate and live a free life like a wild bird should. A rehabber in your area may beable to help in the release and the laws of your area.


----------

